# مجموعة افلام عن السلامة المهنيه لاول مرة على المنتديات العربيه



## كريم6230 (17 مارس 2012)

مجموعة افلام جميلة جدا تناقش مواضيع مختلفة فى السلامة المهنيه

http://www.napofilm.net/en/napos-films


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي كريم
ولكن ليست هذه أول مرة فقد قمت بنفسي بوضع هذا الرابط وعلى اكثر من منتدى منذ أكثر من عام
ويرجى من الأخوة الكرام البحث بأرشيف المشاركات السابقة قبل إضافة أي موضوع
مع تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

أفلام بسيطة ورائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رود سفتي (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud morshedy (24 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

مشكور أخي كريم


----------

